
Feds sue Seattle to keep FBI surveillance camera program secret - JumpCrisscross
http://www.seattlepi.com/local/crime/article/Feds-sue-Seattle-to-keep-FBI-surveillance-camera-8107443.php?google_editors_picks=true
======
bediger4000
Why the secrecy surrounding surveillance? At the very least, secrecy about
surveillance and how much surveillance goes on makes that surveillance seem
improper. Secret interpretations of laws, secret evidence collection, secret
trials (or at least trials with all documents sealed). The USA is getting it's
own secret police! That has turned out well a lot of times in recent history,
so I'm looking forward to it.

